# Are you ready for System?



## Velvet-Revolver (29. November 2010)

_"Hello All,

 We are excited to announce that System will be playing some dates together in 2011.

 We also want to thank you for your loyalty and support, not only to System Of A Down, but to all of our solo efforts as well. We have no master plan of sorts - we are playing these shows simply because we want to play together again as a band and for you, our amazing fans. We look forward to seeing all of you!

 For a list of tour dates, and on-sale information, go to the *NEWS* section at systemofadown.com

 Peace,

 System Of A Down"

_Quelle : http://www.systemofadown.com/

Mein Leben hat wieder einen Sinn!

EDIT : System of a Down sind dann der dritte Headliner bei Rock am Ring.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2010)

JEAH !!!! GEil, Endlich!!!!!

Hoffentlich kommen sie auch noch Hamburg


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2010)

Gefällt mir, jetzt müssen die mal in meine nähe kommen oder zu einem vernünftigen Festival fahren und dann ist es perfekt. ;>


----------



## NexxLoL (29. November 2010)

Auch wenn ich im eigentlichen RaR Thread geschrieben habe, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin nach Rock am Ring zu fahren, jetzt steht es fest  Eine gute Chance eine meiner Lieblingsbands Live zu sehen....ich dachte ich würde sie nie Live sehen ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. November 2010)

jo rock am ring ist nächstes jahr sowas von pflicht


----------

